# Fox news...did a report on furries



## Beastcub (Aug 11, 2009)

i looked and saw that no one posted this yet (if some one did give me the link)

(the furries part is about half way through the vid) 
http://www.foxnews.com/search-results/m/25669743/hourly-update.htm

my comment: some one slap the guys at the end! at least the girl put it in perspective a bit


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2009)

Bad Beastcub!

Why are you watching Fox news.

I am dissapoint.

It starts at 1:14 btw. And.. Really isn't that insulting. -shrugs- 


BRB FURSUIT DINNER PARTY.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 11, 2009)

i don't
some one posted the link elsewhere so i made myself sit down and watch so i could see how bad it was.


----------



## Koray (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to kill those two... Can I? What are their addresses?
And LOL @ the fursuit DINNER PARTY... seriously, never heard of THAT


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 11, 2009)

^
thats because NO ONE DOES IT
first of all mask + food = bad idea


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well... we are talking Fox news here.

Still, I bet neither of those two guys have ever met a furry. Depending on who ya talk to, we can have really cute personalities! And of course, who doesn't wanna glomp someone is a coyote outfit? You'd have to be completely heartless to....

oh wait.

Fox news, right. Nevermind.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 11, 2009)

I have never watched Fixed Noise and I never will.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 11, 2009)

That Guy in the light grey coat's a BITCH
Fuck does he cares!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 11, 2009)

that was bad^^ but i didnt expect anything else as i saw "fox news" :B
however, some furries ARE kinda creepy, you have to give them that much^^ and some stuff that you find online... you know what i mean XD but it doesnt justify the way the were talking about it!


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 11, 2009)

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I've seen worse reports.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 11, 2009)

HEy wait a minute, I think The girl reporting is A furry... the way her eyes move when she tackle the topic and how she tries to defend by asking "whats creepy about furry stuff animals"

Ee *gasp*

And how she reacted when the light grey Bitched Guy  said something negative about furries


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 11, 2009)

FOX NEWS ALERT!!!!

*flash flash AMERICUN FLAGZ OMGOMG!*

Creepy terroristical socialistical FREAKS dress in FURRY COSTUMES to WORSHIP SATAN and SACRIFICE BABIES to their EVIL FUR GODS, and then CONSUME THE BLOOD of CHRISTIANS at FURRY DINNER PARTIES! And now, aquickwordfrombillo'reilly.

*zoom*

THEY BLOCK MY SHOT!!!

*zoom* thanksbill. And now, a commercial. 

*OMGAMERICANFLAG FLASH THEME SONG!!!*


----------



## Chairman_Meow (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't see why posters in this thread are complaining. They could have presented furry in a far, far worse light, and be completely accurate about it. One factoid they could have said was: "The largest furry art website allows the upload of pedophilic and bestiality art."


----------



## kryptik (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol I want to have a furry dinner party!

Can you eat with a fursuit on? I've never tried.

But they could have shown us worse, we should be happy


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 11, 2009)

Fox News is just a bunch of bullshit. I don't even watch it anymore, lies, lies...lies.

Oh and FOX news. Get it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 11, 2009)

kryptik said:


> Lol I want to have a furry dinner party!
> 
> Can you eat with a fursuit on? I've never tried.
> 
> But they could have shown us worse, we should be happy


 
lol, they act as if we're an oddity... but I don't see what the fuss is about...


LOL what stupid questions... lol americans...


----------



## Chairman_Meow (Aug 11, 2009)

To the clueless: The "Dinner Party" thing was an improvised euphemism. They couldn't say "HAY VIEWERS! THEY FUCK IN FURSUITS LOOOOLOLOL" and so the newsman thought of something similar on the fly.


----------



## Rithuld (Aug 11, 2009)

Heey! I am in that video for like 3 seconds! xD

Keep on thinking that I care about what you say, silly Fox News folk. You wont affect me! =D


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

*chuckles* Come on now - did anyone seriously expect a heart-warming, quality news report from Fox?  You get more realistic and quality news from the Onion than Fox.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 11, 2009)

Creepy?! *BWAH-HA-HAHH*_, you bet we're creepy!...

_Anybody see Anderson Cooper's recent anti-fur comments on CNN? He and a female correspondent were chatting after a few clips of AnthroCon: "I read that Vanity Fair article; the rest of you will have to Google it." 

We need somebody doing PR for us.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, and you know what's _totally_ creepy: Fox News scaring gullible people with totally outrageous 100% bullshit lies about Obama's health plan. Death Panels to decide whether furries should live or die? Oh no, it's true - Glen Beck was talking about it just last night...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 11, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i looked and saw that no one posted this yet (if some one did give me the link)
> 
> (the furries part is about half way through the vid)
> http://www.foxnews.com/search-results/m/25669743/hourly-update.htm
> ...



X3  Wow.  That's silly.

"Well, guys.  The con's over for the night.  What now?"
"I smell a DINNER PARTY~"


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 11, 2009)

well, that wasn't too bad. Stupid, but not too negative.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> Well... we are talking Fox news here.


As if other news stations would be any better?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Any one got a link of this video bit on YouTube? I tried entering fox news on my iPod touch, but it growled and quit the site immediately


----------



## pixthor (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang, I thought it would be a LOT worse. Atleast it wasn't as bad as all of the others i've seen before.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 11, 2009)

Not as bad as I thought it would be
It just stems from Fox news blatant fear for anything colourful or expressive.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 11, 2009)

Leostale said:


> HEy wait a minute, I think The girl reporting is A furry... the way her eyes move when she tackle the topic and how she tries to defend by asking "whats creepy about furry stuff animals"
> 
> Ee *gasp*
> 
> And how she reacted when the light grey Bitched Guy  said something negative about furries



Yeah, I thought the same thing too, it is very weird seeing someone who is actually a bit open minded about the fandom reporting on FOX News.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2009)

Chairman_Meow said:


> I don't see why posters in this thread are complaining. They could have presented furry in a far, far worse light, and be completely accurate about it. One factoid they could have said was: "The largest furry art website allows the upload of pedophilic and bestiality art."


I love how everyone here ignored this post.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought it would be much more extreme oO well Fox news still sucks


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

The guys reporting with the girl are assholes. Meanwhile they seem to know a hell of a lot about what goes on at these things, and then some.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 11, 2009)

Not as bad as I thought it would be, but damn! The amount of professionalism they're showing is breaking my brain.


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Not as bad as I thought it would be, but damn! The amount of professionalism they're showing is breaking my brain.


 
Right. I understand their feelings lol. It's hard to accept something you don't understand. But by saying it on tv these guys are basically telling people that it's ok to make fun of ppl who are different. Couple of pricks.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

In all honesty, it wasn't that bad. I laughed when she called him out for cosplaying and hatin on furries lol.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 11, 2009)

As others have said... not as bad as I expected from Fox. The guy was so outraged, though, it's hilarious.

I do like that the girl mentions how he goes to comic-cons where people dress up as characters, and he's like "B-B-BUT.. THAT'S DIFFERENT."


----------



## DJLab (Aug 11, 2009)

"What about you dressing up as a superhero Mike? You're fat ass doesn't look like one"
"B-but they dress up as cute animals! That's SICK and WRONG!!!"
Conversation translated for you guys.

Also about the pedophile and bestiality art, Deviant Art also has some really wrong stuff on the art page (I am never searching up Mello and L from Death Note, too much wrong Yaoi)


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 11, 2009)

How about we start making something like a list on what news stations think of furries as. So this one is odd/wierd/...queer.
Sure the female news anchor defended the idea of costuming/fursuiting, but 2 males thinking otherwise, majority wins.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Also about the pedophile and bestiality art, Deviant Art also has some really wrong stuff on the art page (I am never searching up Mello and L from Death Note, too much wrong Yaoi)




True. Even if there are a lot of grainy cell phone pictures at FA.....

They aren't like DA and don't allow you to upload cellphone pictures of your dick. (Yes, people DO do this on DA, and some have nothing else in their gallery.)


----------



## Idlewild (Aug 11, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> As if other news stations would be any better?



_Well actuallyyy..._ CBS 4 was very professional at the con. They bought a press pass and got good footage and didn't use it against us. Whereas Fox was like "I ain't buying no goddamn _press pass_! Rassafrassa..." and only got crappy shots in the lobby and had to use footage from youtube for their report.

And I don't know if anyone else saw the report Fox did earlier when they "advertised" the con. Their facts were all wrong, and as someone else said, Google is NOT a credible source for information. Their "investigative journalist" barely did any actual research and got RMFC mixed up with AC.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 11, 2009)

Well this is pretty disappointing, they didn't even call you a bunch of dog fucking pedophiles. I think it's about time the public got an unbiased look at the furry fandom through the eyes of a real journalist, I'm calling Glen Beck :[ .


----------



## composite_beast (Aug 11, 2009)

I just love how those two douchebags were playing off each other while the bimb--  whoops, FEMALE, fended them off quite handily.  

I swear I'd like right-wingers better if so many of them weren't such twats.

*goes back to drinking the blood of good white christian babies and worshipping Satan*


----------



## Sabian (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, it wasn't horrible. Plus those two guys have been called out before as being completely full of crap. They shoot down anything that isnt mainstream of or in interest to them. Very few people I actually hate in this world, and they are on the list.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol...

_"If you want to dive deeper and you're that sick..."_


----------



## pheonix (Aug 11, 2009)

lol We're creepy people who have dinner parties as animals and it's a way of life for us. Fox news never disappoints on the lulz.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 11, 2009)

Fucking arseholes. 

These are the kind of people we don't need. The kind that just label something as quickly as they can without knowing the truth or reason behind it. 

Never judge a book by it's cover I think is the phrase here.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol We're creepy people who have dinner parties as animals and it's a way of life for us. Fox news never disappoints on the lulz.



The boat left and they weren't on the boat :roll:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

It's Fox news, therefore anything they say is forfeit.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 11, 2009)

.....I should be more disappointed, but then I realized it was FOX NEWS. They're the ones that had a report on how Global Warming somehow assisted the Economy! They're idiots!

Anyone, who believes anything on that News Network, is dumb enough already.



Also, those two look very Douchey.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well judging from what I've read, the show that mentioned us was kinda Fox's attempt at like... light hearted humerous news.

Fox and Freaks....uh Friends


----------



## Bacu (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on. Most accurate news depiction of furs I've seen. There wasn't any HURR YIFF, and they adknowledged the art and cartoon base, not I WANNA BE A AMINAL.

Fox News is a legitimate source of news, no matter how much you HURR DURR it.


----------



## selkie (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 11, 2009)

selkie said:


>


lol hes a pedo waiting to happen


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> _Well actuallyyy..._ CBS 4 was very professional at the con. They bought a press pass and got good footage and didn't use it against us.


That's good.

To be fair, I don't watch evening news, specials or reports at all.  I work mornings, so I always have a chance to tune in to the morning news, minding that morning news is mostly just weather/traffic and sound bytes.

I was just thinking of something like that Family Circus cartoon where Jeffy runs to Mom and pleads:  "Dolly says _I'm_ the opposite sex and I say _she_ is.  Who's right?"


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> picture



No way, that's a "I just trolled a bunch of furfags" face.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> Well... we are talking Fox news here.
> 
> Still, I bet neither of those two guys have ever met a furry. Depending on who ya talk to, we can have really cute personalities!



Or really disturbing ones.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Come on. Most accurate news depiction of furs I've seen. There wasn't any HURR YIFF, and they adknowledged the art and cartoon base, not I WANNA BE A AMINAL.
> 
> Fox News is a legitimate source of news, no matter how much you HURR DURR it.


 LMAO.  Best post of the thread.

The dress up in fursuits as part of our everyday lives thing was completely accurate, along with the dinner parties, right?


----------



## Bacu (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> LMAO.  Best post of the thread.
> 
> The dress up in fursuits as part of our everyday lives thing was completely accurate, along with the dinner parties, right?



Dinner parties don't exclusively involve eating, you know. It's completely legitimate.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Dinner parties don't exclusively involve eating, you know. It's completely legitimate.


 ...are you serious?  How many furries do you know that dress up in fursuits and have dinner parties?


----------



## Bacu (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ...are you serious?  How many furries do you know that dress up in fursuits and have dinner parties?


Crazier things have happened in fursuits.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Crazier things have happened in fursuits.


Regularly? As in them implying that everyone does them?


----------



## Bacu (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Regularly? As in them implying that everyone does them?


Uh, yeah?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Uh, yeah?


 Example?


----------



## Bacu (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Example?


Conventions


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Conventions


 are weirder than everyday dinner parties and practically living in the suit like you would normal clothes?  What is this I don't even.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> are weirder than everyday dinner parties and practically living in the suit like you would normal clothes?  What is this I don't even.


Conventions are more or less a big party. So you're saying that fursuiting doesn't exist on a smaller scale? Why get the suit in the first place if you're only going to use it once or twice a year?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Conventions are more or less a big party. So you're saying that fursuiting doesn't exist on a smaller scale? Why get the suit in the first place if you're only going to use it once or twice a year?


What I'm saying is the premise of getting in suits to go around and have fun, possibly with other people in suits is less weird than using the suit as normal clothes and trying to have fancy dinner parties and be sophisticated in them.

Compare it to anime: it's not weird for people to dress up as the entire cast of FF7 or whatever at a convention, but if they did it at home and had dinner parties, it'd be weird.


----------



## Matt (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know. he looks like a pretty cool guy. I wish I wasn't furry, then maybe he'd be my friend.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 12, 2009)

Matt said:


> I don't know. he looks like a pretty cool guy. I wish I wasn't furry, then maybe he'd be my friend.



Oh he looks like a winner, I'd trust him to babysit underage girls anyday.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 12, 2009)

A Fox News thread, and no Cyberfox? This is madness.

Though I do spy Bacu trying, but still, he's no Cyberfox. He's a whole new level of laugh-out-loud crazy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm that was a bit tamer than I anticipated but it doesn't really matter, many of the faggots here will continue to do what they always have been doing :/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2009)

... I don't see why anyone cares about this


----------



## Telnac (Aug 12, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i looked and saw that no one posted this yet (if some one did give me the link)
> 
> (the furries part is about half way through the vid)
> http://www.foxnews.com/search-results/m/25669743/hourly-update.htm
> ...


*LOL*  Fursuit dinner party.  Dude just didn't want some 70 year old having a heart attack when they look up the word "Yiff."


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 12, 2009)

selkie said:


>




Douchey mc Doucerson came around and did some douchey things and now is smug in douchiness.

Also, your signiture made me swat my screen.


----------



## theLight (Aug 12, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## KyteTheFox (Aug 12, 2009)

I stopped lurking to say that made me laugh. This whole thread, including the video. For a good five~six minutes. People need to stop thinking that just because someone has different points of interest than you doesn't mean that makes them spawn of satan, dead-baby eating, pedo rapists. They do cause me to giggle, in all their close-mindedness, that they won't ever be able to pull that stick firmly wedged up their asses and ever have as much fun as people who just don't give a shit about other people; but the little pricks need to grow a pair and accept that EVERYONE has freedom of expressing their thought's, whether it be newscast or dressing up at a convention. We have the right to be furries, they have a right to hate furries. People on the forums need to stop whining that they need to be taken off the air, just as much as people on the news media needs to stop trying to provoke people into an angry mob to cast down things that the news media doesn't like.



Violet Virtue said:


> _Well actuallyyy..._ CBS 4 was very professional at the con. They bought a press pass and got good footage and didn't use it against us. Whereas Fox was like "I ain't buying no goddamn _press pass_! Rassafrassa..." and only got crappy shots in the lobby and had to use footage from youtube for their report.


I was reading that...neat article until:





> Last month a Fort Collins mother who was a furry was arrested for having sex with a 16-year-old. Richael Michels faces charges of sexual assault on a child.


whoa, wtf? When did being a furry happen to have any significance on pedophilia? And what on Earth made that related to the convention, besides her being a furry? That's saying, "I love [random topic of interest here], but since I'm also a rapist, those two things must be directly related to eachother; other people into [random topic of interest here] must be rapists as well!". 
It's basically proving the point that no news source is a reliable news source because they're just gonna say what they want you to believe. Sure smart people will get that's correlation, and should be marked null and void as any type of fact, but since 90% of people just don't seem to really care what is wrong you get huge stereotypes of what is people think is 'wrong'. I say down with the news media! If you want to know about something, you should get off you're lazy ass, and participate in it yourself to see what something is really like.


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 12, 2009)

...the guy on the right needs to be pimp-slapped...


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 12, 2009)

KyteTheFox said:


> I was reading that...neat article until:
> whoa, wtf? When did being a furry happen to have any significance on pedophilia? And what on Earth made that related to the convention, besides her being a furry? That's saying, "I love [random topic of interest here], but since I'm also a rapist, those two things must be directly related to eachother; other people into [random topic of interest here] must be rapists as well!".
> It's basically proving the point that no news source is a reliable news source because they're just gonna say what they want you to believe. Sure smart people will get that's correlation, and should be marked null and void as any type of fact, but since 90% of people just don't seem to really care what is wrong you get huge stereotypes of what is people think is 'wrong'. I say down with the news media! If you want to know about something, you should get off you're lazy ass, and participate in it yourself to see what something is really like.



The "child" case is not really relevant here, but I think the point she was trying to make was sure some of them are bad, but not all of them. She writes about how furries are "trying to ditch a bad rap" and yet she contributes to that rep by putting that in the article.


----------



## redfield007 (Aug 12, 2009)

.......I've seen worse reports. Besides Fox News is a conservative news show. What do you expect anyway? Praise? Love? Come on people not all lifestyles are going to be accepted anyway Iin general, or on a news show)  it's just a fact of life. As long as ignorant people exist, so shall the fighting. Since when do we care about others opinions anyway? Aren't we supposed to be beating to the tune of our own drum so to speak? Anyway that's just my opinion. *steps back from the table*


----------



## Krevan (Aug 12, 2009)

Saw this and I lol'd hard when the guy on the right was trying to  find the right word and the guy on the left just blurts out "CREEPY?!" hahaha XD


----------



## redfield007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Also we can't seem to get along within our own community anyway. What makes you think were going to convince others that our lifestyle is okay when we can't even come to an agreement of what a furry really is? *rolls eyes*


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 12, 2009)

This seems like it is supposed to be sensational instead of informational like the way _NEWS IS SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE_.


----------



## redfield007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> This seems like it is supposed to be sensational instead of informational like the way _NEWS IS SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE_.



That's American media for you!


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 12, 2009)

lol Fair and Balanced. Rather like Dumb and Judgmental. 

They showed fursuiters mostly but oh well, that's what the media wants people to see. But I always thought FOX sucks.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2009)

another reason why i dont watch tv...outside of cartoon network occasionally


----------



## Piccard (Aug 12, 2009)

So we've been called creepy, _again_? They'll have to try harder next time to make me whine.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What I'm saying is the premise of getting in suits to go around and have fun, possibly with other people in suits is less weird than using the suit as normal clothes and trying to have fancy dinner parties and be sophisticated in them.
> 
> Compare it to anime: it's not weird for people to dress up as the entire cast of FF7 or whatever at a convention, but if they did it at home and had dinner parties, it'd be weird.


All I'm saying is that this, atleast, a slightly better news report than pretty much everything else I've seen.



Piccard said:


> So we've been called creepy, _again_? They'll have to try harder next time to make me whine.


It _is _creepy, you know.


----------



## Matt (Aug 13, 2009)

wow. my image on the previous page got deleted. Apparently photoshopping pedobear's head onto someone's body is against the rules.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 13, 2009)

That girl is so naive about the fandom. The guy on the far right seemed to know his stuff. Check the internet his says. HAHA. I hope they do. ED is the third Google link lawl

Wait, I forgot ro add this: Damn that MTV, CSI, Vanity Fair, and Fox News. This is great.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That girl is so naive about the fandom. The guy on the far right seemed to know his stuff. Check the internet his says. HAHA. I hope they do. ED is the third Google link lawl


 
Oh God.  Poor people.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 13, 2009)

hmph. it's not like furries are bothering those guys, so why do they care so much? besides, if that's what he thinks being a furry is, he should get his perspective straight before he starts judging them.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2009)

"I'm not going on a date in a coyote outfit." i lol'd. at least they didn't SHOW the bad stuff of the con this time. it was pretty chill.


----------



## Doubler (Aug 13, 2009)

That was rather funny 
But it's just some people who know little about the fandom discussing how they feel about it. Not really remarkable for any subject.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 13, 2009)

The footage of the fursuits was nothing but adorable-- how can anyone think otherwise?

Oh, 'cause they're 'POPULAR' MEN. They must put down everything that threatens their macho/jerkish image.

Oh well, they weren't too mean.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 13, 2009)

I really don't blame someone for calling us creepy, I mean b4 I was furry I thot it was creepy myself, but I guess all it takes is time  to get comfortable with.  We should tie him to a chair and force him to talk to some furs. >: ) that will surely make him more comfortable with us.


----------



## AdventBahamut (Aug 13, 2009)

Heh, want to give Fox News something to really talk about?

Furry version of Mass Effect. Make it happen. 


on topic: I never really like sensationalist bullshit either, sides I get most of my news from the internet. Have yet to see the linked video though.


----------

